# blowning out



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Try 130v *incandescent* bulbs


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't buy cheap lamps.... get the name brands.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it directly under where the kids jump up and down?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*NJ*

Why are most people on here from NJ ?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Al coop said:


> i have installed 4 recess lights my basement. the problem is one(1) light ,the same light keeps blowing out. Can someone eplain why this keeps happening and what can i do to fix it? by the way i use 100 incendect bulbs on a dimmer. thanks all help or advice is welcome.


Is the can rated for 100w bulbs?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Al coop said:


> i have installed 4 recess lights my basement. the problem is one(1) light ,the same light keeps blowing out. Can someone eplain why this keeps happening and what can i do to fix it? by the way i use 100 incendect bulbs on a dimmer. thanks all help or advice is welcome.


Are you really an electrician?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Why are most people on here from NJ ?


I heard about a guy from Jersey that burned his lips on an exhaust pipe while he was trying to blow up are car. 

Could that be what's happening?

Does that help?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

try LED trims


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

100 watts is way too much


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I heard about a guy from Jersey that burned his lips on an exhaust pipe while he was trying to blow up are car.
> 
> Could that be what's happening?
> 
> Does that help?


Don't laugh, I encountered a dude in pennsyltucky who sucked on the wrong end of a crack stem and left a permanent gap on his lips. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Al coop said:


> i have installed 4 recess lights my basement. the problem is one(1) light ,the same light keeps blowing out. Can someone eplain why this keeps happening and what can i do to fix it? by the way i use 100 incendect bulbs on a dimmer. thanks all help or advice is welcome.


What actually happens when one of those "incendect" bulbs "blows out"? Usually they just burn out!! And then there's the hassle of having three guys spin the chair whilst you hold the bulb..........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

try a 75w bulb. and stop having sex on the floor above that fixture.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 100 watts is way too much


Right. I only buy 99 watt lamps for most fixtures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Al coop said:


> i have installed 4 recess lights my basement. the problem is one(1) light ,the same light keeps blowing out. Can someone eplain why this keeps happening and what can i do to fix it? by the way i use 100 incendect bulbs on a dimmer. thanks all help or advice is welcome.


It is probably the thermal protection because of the 100watt lamps look at the fixture and see what it is rated for.

Welcome to ET....:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably lost a neutral at the service, you should call your power company immediately.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Al coop said:


> i have installed 4 recess lights my basement. the problem is one(1) light ,the same light keeps blowing out. Can someone eplain why this keeps happening and what can i do to fix it? by the way i use 100 incendect bulbs on a dimmer. thanks all help or advice is welcome.


 

Call a local ELECTRICIAN.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Al coop (Apr 15, 2012)

yes it is under where the kids play .thanks everyone for the assistance.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Why are most people on here from NJ ?


Most are from Wisconsin.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Most are from Wisconsin.
> *Harry please use your thanks button!!*


* 

I can't, I used them all.....:laughing:*


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If you think that phyiscal vibration is the problem,
And it could well be so !
Then try using a CFL lamp instead,
They do not use a filament structure like an incandesant does,
So they would be much less sasepticule to vibration damage.


----------

